# Trim Tramp : Good or Bad?



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Got a pic or a link? I've never heard of it.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*link*

http://members.shaw.ca/rppreston/Trimtramp.htm

this tool seems not too common as a search on internet only give minimum results.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like junk to me but I've never used one. Won't do what a CSMS will do.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

what is CSMS?

would it be good to cut 45 degree deck bars? as miter saw is not able to cut 6" width... that is why I considering it...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KUIPORNG said:


> what is CSMS?
> 
> would it be good to cut 45 degree deck bars? as miter saw is not able to cut 6" width... that is why I considering it...


Buy a SLIDING compound miter saw. These can make nice wide cuts on boards over 6". 
If you look around for something like a used to save yourself some money....makita makes an inexpensive but high quality one. This is the way to go. We have about 8 miter saws....all for different applications. We have a 12"-blade.... sliding miter that is worth it's weight in gold for doing trim work of all kinds, it can cut 12" miters.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry, typo. I meant SCMS. Sliding Compound Miter Saw


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

As a carpenter by trade, and self professed tool junkie, of course a scms is the ultimate answer. But that is an expensive toy for a diy who may use it a couple of times a year. I think you could get acceptable cuts for deck boards by making a simple 45 degree sled for your circular saw. Certainly not as fast, but about 20 minutes of build time as oppossed to $600 for scms. I'll probably get chastized by other carpenters about the less than perfect miters from something so simple, but let's get into the real facts that no matter how "furniture quality" the fits are, Mother Nature will "adjust" them very quickly on an outdoor structure.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> As a carpenter by trade, and self professed tool junkie, of course a scms is the ultimate answer. But that is an expensive toy for a diy who may use it a couple of times a year. I think you could get acceptable cuts for deck boards by making a simple 45 degree sled for your circular saw. Certainly not as fast, but about 20 minutes of build time as oppossed to $600 for scms. I'll probably get chastized by other carpenters about the less than perfect miters from something so simple, but let's get into the real facts that no matter how "furniture quality" the fits are, Mother Nature will "adjust" them very quickly on an outdoor structure.


A sliding compound saw can be purchased in the $300 range (Local used ads, Used tool stores, pawn shops, Amazon....etc.)

This is a tool that is not just for doing casing. You can use it in other applications, all kinds of finished carpentry, furniture, etc..
I, also as a carpenter, feel that it would be better to put one's money towards a Sliding copmound that will have many uses, rather than a gimmick tool that will only cut 'so-so' miters. Most DIY's go on to do many, many more projects on their home. A sliding compound saw will be much more useful for future projects than a gimmick tool. 

If a DIYer really wanted to get out as cheaply as possible (to cut miters), they might as well just buy a manual cutting saw and miter box for about $20.00. These will also do the job...that's how the real old timers did it.

- that's just my opinion -


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank You, troubleseeker.... for giving me an idea of building the 45 degree sled... although I don't know exactly how to build it... but I supose it is kind of using a bunch of 2x4 puting here or there...etc. I probably can figure this out myself... I think I will not buy this tool then as not only it costs me some money, storing it is also a hassle considering it is 32 lbs... I am glad that I post a message here asking before going ahead to bid it... It costs $50 canadian in Ebay available locally... I would have already bidded it otherwise...


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

If you are only looking at cutting deck boards, I would think a speed square and a circular saw would work. Not nearly as convient as a miter saw, and would require more practice, but for deck work I think it will work. Maybe everyone here is building to much higher standard than I do, but as trouble seeker says, mother nature will adjust everything outside. I've built furniture, and I've built decks; they are really two very different games.

I've heard several people say that you can't cut a 2x6 with a 10" miter saw. I can (meaning a board closer to 5.5" of course), although I can't cut through a 4x4 which I find rather annoying. I wonder if my fence is too far back. (I've thought about saving up for a SCMS, but I worry it won't be very portable, and I have access to a radial arm saw for making large width cross cuts when I need to.)


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

LanterDan said:


> If you are only looking at cutting deck boards, I would think a speed square and a circular saw would work. Not nearly as convient as a miter saw, and would require more practice, but for deck work I think it will work. Maybe everyone here is building to much higher standard than I do, but as trouble seeker says, mother nature will adjust everything outside. I've built furniture, and I've built decks; they are really two very different games.
> 
> I've heard several people say that you can't cut a 2x6 with a 10" miter saw. I can (meaning a board closer to 5.5" of course), although I can't cut through a 4x4 which I find rather annoying. I wonder if my fence is too far back. (I've thought about saving up for a SCMS, but I worry it won't be very portable, and I have access to a radial arm saw for making large width cross cuts when I need to.)


I re-read the original post and also re-alize that Kuiporng just wants to do a deck. I agree with LanternDan.....you can do a whole deck easily with a skill-saw and a speed square. Invest in a 12" square and you can use it as a fence to cut larger 2 - bi's straight. No need to use a miter saw to build a deck.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

I would disagree that a miter saw is quicker... you have to bring the boards to the saw, the boards are longer, heavier and more awkward than a circular saw. I say bring the circular saw to the boards! A deck makes a natural saw horse also.
I use my compound miter saw less and less and therefor have put off the investment of the new scms that I want. Last fall I built $4k in trusses on site all with my PC circ saw and a couple pitch blocks that I made. Well, that and a whole lot of const. adhesive, glue coated nails and an N80 air nailer


----------



## Donna Simon (Aug 29, 2008)

KUIPORNG said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Have anyone use the Trim Tramp Table Top Circular Saw Guide ? Is it as good as it declared? or it is not that good? or any experience to shared?
> 
> ...


 Yes I have somthing to say about this amazing little table.
It is so fast and acurate. We have one that we used once and now are selling it if you are intrested. We did the molding on our new home in just two days. It is really nice...cuts without splinters


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

troubleseeker said:


> As a carpenter by trade, and self professed tool junkie, of course a scms is the ultimate answer. But that is an expensive toy for a diy who may use it a couple of times a year. I think you could get acceptable cuts for deck boards by making a simple 45 degree sled for your circular saw. Certainly not as fast, but about 20 minutes of build time as oppossed to $600 for scms. I'll probably get chastized by other carpenters about the less than perfect miters from something so simple, but let's get into the real facts that no matter how "furniture quality" the fits are, Mother Nature will "adjust" them very quickly on an outdoor structure.


I here you! I was broken in on an old maple miter box. we use to make them on the job site for wider exterior old crowns, wooden gutters. We came along way i have to say! I wount leave shop with out one..BOB


----------



## maverick34 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have be doing all phases of carpentery work for over 40 years and i have used my trimtramp many times especially when i do exterior siding and trim.i have several sliders but for the long cuts on the siding i find its much easer and faster with the trimtramp.i do have an extra one if anyone would like to buy it.."aaa"",maverick34


----------



## glendonna (Sep 10, 2013)

*trim tramp*

I have used one for over twenty years and am well pleased with it , it will cut boards up to 16" wide
glen


----------

